# coming in oct



## karaoke nuts (Mar 1, 2008)

hi all just a quick question 

we are renting an apartment for 7 weeks on the 1st Oct in paralimini so that we can have a good search round for the place/apartment that suits us best 
so my question is can I apply for a ID Card No./Registration No straight away or do I have to wait until I'm settled into my permanent residence 

please help cheers

also if you have any property available (2 beds with pool any area NOT LARNACA) would be interested to view (see dates) 

thank you


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi there! Before your question can be answered we need a little more information please?

I presume that you are moving to Cyprus permanently or intending to stay longer than 3 mths? Are you an EU citizen? 

You can find information about immigration procedures under the consular section at MINISTRY OF FOREIGN AFFAIRS - Welcome to our Website 
The site does not appear to have been updated since October 2006 so there may be some changes but at least it gives you an idea!


----------



## karaoke nuts (Mar 1, 2008)

yes coming to stay permanently 
yes from the u.k .


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

OK, as an EU national you are entitled to reside wherever you choose within the EU so you can come to Cyprus with your passport and nothing else. If you wish to stay longer than 3mths you are required to register with the Police (Effectively the Immigration Office) within 8 days of your arrival and they are supposed to give you an Alien Registration Card (ARC). You then have either 3 or 4mths (depending who you talk to in the immigration office!) to register for permanent residency. I believe there is an immigration office in Paralimni. They will give you all the forms you need.

Once you have your ARC you can go to the Social Insurance Office and request a Social Security number to enable to work (if you already have a contract) or seek work, unless of course you are retired. In which case I don't think you need to register for a Social Security number.

Hope that helps.
As regards longterm rentals, you could try searching on the internet. There are many sites where people advertise there homes for sale and many for agents. You might be able to line up some viewings before you come!

Good Luck


----------

